# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs [خبر] استراتيجية الخيارات الثنائية  فى 60 ثانية اربح بنسبة كبيرة جدا  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## olahaa

السلام عليكم شباب  
جبتلكم طريقة سهلة للربح من الخيارات الثنائية فى 60 ثانية انا دخلت كتير على اليوتيوب والمواقع وطبعا لاقيت ولا مليون استراتيجية اللى بيشرح ويقولك صفقة كسبانة مليون الميه وتشوف الفيديو خسران اول صفقة هههههههههه  وجربت كتير ع حساب ديمو وعند تجربة ع الحقيقى فشل تام
وكمان على اليوتيوب كل واحد حاطط فيديو وهو بيفرجنا وهو بيكسب وتجى تطلب منه الاستراتيجية والشرح يقولك كلمنى ع الخاص
بالصدفة كنت اتفرج على فيديو واحد هندى بيشرح الاوبشن ووجدت فى شرحه هذه الطريقة ولكن كانت دعوم ومقاومات بس
فجربت كوكتيل استراتيجيات مع هذه الطريقة لقيتها روعة من كل 15 صفقة 10 رابحة و2 خسارة واوقات تبقى 1 خسارة 
  ويمكن لاى احد يفلتر المؤشرات ل 2 او 3 لكن اهمهم الماكد بالنسبة لى حبيت اشاركم الطريقة لانى تعبت كثير من البحث ويارب اقدر افيد غيرى ولكن من يتقن هذه الطريقة باذن الله فى ارباح  
 وارجو تجربة الاستراتيجية على حساب ديمو  حتى تتقنها تماما  انا جربتها ع حسابى الحقيقى الاول وحققت نجاح والله استغربت وقولت الحمد لله ربنا عوض صبرى خير   ارجوكم  دعوة لى ولوالدى  اخوكم عمرو خليل  
الاستراتيجية مبينة على الدعوم والمقاومات فى الاصل
يبقى احنا مفروض نفهم كويس الدعوم والمقاومات عشان 
تجيب نتائج رائعة نبدا بسم الله    اولا سوف نستخدم 7 مؤشرات
1 - البولينجر باند باعدادته الافتراضية
2- موفينج افريج 5 اللون اخضر  لتحديد صعود اذا اخترق الموفينج 14 باللون الاحمر ولكن ليس تاكيد اوقات يخترق وتلاقى هبوط
3- موفينج افريج 14 اللون الاحمر
4- موفينج افريج 100 لتحديد الاتجاه العام لا اكثر
5- الماكد باعدادته الافتراضية وده اهمهم هام جدا
6- rsi   باعدادته الافتراضية ولكن النسب 70% و 50%        
7- الاستوكستك باعدادته الافتراضية ولكن النسب 80 % و30 %  
 كما هو موضوح فى الصورة المرفقة  فى حالة call
المؤشرات هذه لمساعدة لتاكيد ولكن سوف نعمل بطريقة الدعوم والمقومات كما موضوح فى الرسم بالخط الابيض
رقم 1 انتظرت السعر حتى وصل الى خط العلوى للبولينجر وقام باعادة اختبار ولم يخترقه ده نمرة واحد
الماكد الخط الازرق متجه الى اسفل قليلا وال rsi  وصل فوق 70 ومتجه الى اسفل التاكيد الثالث الاستوكسك  وصل فوق 80 ومتجه الى اسفل 
والنقطة الاهم انا السعر لم يخترق المقاومة بالخط الابيض اعلى خط البولينجر وهذا تاكيد مع باقى المؤشرات واهم شىء الشراء من عند نقطه المقاومة او بفارق نقطة ا او ثلاث نقط لا اكثر لضمان عدم الخسارة  ملحوظة ننتظر السعر فى الاختبار كسر الدعم او المقاومة بالنسبة للشراء او البيع نرسم خط دعم ومقاومة وهكذا
وبالتدريب عليها سوف تحقق نتائج رائعة   رقم 2 فى حالة put رسمت خط دعم اسفل البولينجر مع نهاية السعر والسعر احترم الدعم و قام باعادة الاختبار
والاستوكستك قام بتقاطع والاتجاه الخط لاعلى وال  rsi  قام باتجاه الى اعلى والماكد باتجاه الخط الازرق لاعلى ومتقارب مع الخط الاحمر للماكد 
ولكن الاهم ان السعر لما يخترق الدعم وقام بالصعود واهم شىء للبيع من عند نقطه الدعم او بفارق نقطة ا او ثلاث نقط لا اكثر لضمان عدم الخسارة 
  والصورة لحساب تجريبى كان 1000 دولار وفى خلال 72 ساعة
بالنسبة لحسابى الحقيقى اقل من ذلك بكثير هههههههه ولكن بفضل الله تمت مضاعفته ثلاث مرات فى خلال يومان
حيث اننى ادخل بدولار او اثنين  حيث اننى اطبق ادارة راس المال الصحيحة حسب رصيدى
ولكن اوقات بجازف و بدخل ب 5 دولار  ههههههههههه عندما تكون النتيجة مضمومة 200 %   ارجو اذا قصرت فى الشرح احد الاخوة الافاضل يقوم بشرح افضل منى لافادة الاخوة الكرام 
والصورة احسن طبعا من الشرح

----------


## Saudiarabia

بالتوفيق أخي الكريم

----------


## Jean

مشكور أخي على المجهود القيّم   
بس يا ريت لو تعمل لنا فيديو شرح لطريقتك لأنّ الأمر معقّد بالنّسبة لمبتدأ   . 
مع الشكر الجزيل

----------


## ahmed1221

اخي لو تعمل شرح فيديو للاستراتجية حتي تنفع اخوانك وشكرا

----------


## hazem321

هل يوجد بروكر يتاجر في الoptions  و ليس الbinary options للاسهم الامريكية

----------


## magedhamza

والله اخي الافضل البعد عن مثل هذا النوع

----------


## محمد_المصرى

مشكوررررر اخى

----------


## waos

بسم الله ماشاء الله

----------

